# Questions sur l'Apple TV de 1ère génération



## thefutureismylife (23 Août 2012)

Bonjour, 
j'aimerais acheter une apple Tv de première génération pour une maison qui n'a pas internet. Mes questions sont donc : 

- Est ce que l'Apple TV 1, necessite forcément une connection internet.
- Est ce qu'en créant un réseau avec mon mac je peux paramétrer et ajouter des films sur mon Apple TV ?

L'idée est de laisser l'apple TV dans une maison de vacances, et d'y ajouter du contenu à chaque venue.

Merci d'avance pour vos témoignages.


----------

